# Where do the vocal types go from modal voice to chest voice?



## TPAB (Jan 10, 2018)

And does this have to do with each voice type's expected range at all? Say, the bass range is E2-E4. Would E2 be the last modal note for a bass? Where would a bass, bass-baritone, tenor, etc go from modal to chest voice?


----------



## Siren (Apr 5, 2018)

I have never heard of a "Modal Voice"? Would you please describe what a Modal voice is? If you're asking about different vocal registers then the specific switch between registers is specific to the singer's instrument. The different voice types maybe have a general range when the specific switch occurs but there are some weird freak outliers that would not fit into those ranges as would be the case with anything. But if you're asking for a specific pitch, then that would not be realistic question. If you're looking for the range of register switches for the male voice I'm sure I could find that information out for you.


----------

